
Elizabeth Warren Wants to Bring the EU Copyright Directive Stateside - srkmno
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20190308/17593441768/it-sure-sounds-like-elizabeth-warren-wants-to-bring-eu-copyright-directive-stateside.shtml?op=sharethis
======
TadaScientist
She should instead bring GDPR

~~~
olliej
But companies don’t want to be sued by regular people, they want to be able to
sue people for grossly disproportionate amounts

